# Disk usage at 100% - possible memory leak?



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi,

Installed windows 10 recently, computer has been very slow even when idling. 

I've looked at the resource monitor and the system.exe is going crazy.

I used poolmon.exe to pinpoint a driver called iaStorV.sys file version 8.6.2.1019.

I'm kinda at a loss right now because windows says the driver is uptodate and I don't where I can get a windows 10 compativle one?

I wanted to attach my system information.nfo information but it keep crashing when it got to IRQs????

So I've tried to provide the relevant info below but if there's anything missing, lemme know.

I've attached a image of the driver from system information. Dunno if that'll help.

------------------------------------

Basic info
OS Name	Microsoft Windows 10 Home
Version	10.0.10240 Build 10240
Other OS Description Not Available
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	PARAM-PC
System Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
System Model	Dell System XPS L502X
System Type	x64-based PC
System SKU	System SKUNumber
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz, 2201 Mhz, 4 Core(s), 8 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date	Dell Inc. A07, 20/10/2011
SMBIOS Version	2.6
Embedded Controller Version	255.255
BIOS Mode	Legacy
BaseBoard Manufacturer	Dell Inc.
BaseBoard Model	Not Available
BaseBoard Name	Base Board
Platform Role	Mobile
Secure Boot State	Unsupported
PCR7 Configuration	Binding Not Possible
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume3
Locale	United Kingdom
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "10.0.10240.16392"
Username	Param-PC\Param
Time Zone	GMT Summer Time
Installed Physical Memory (RAM)	6.00 GB
Total Physical Memory	5.90 GB
Available Physical Memory	2.58 GB
Total Virtual Memory	11.9 GB
Available Virtual Memory	7.04 GB
Page File Space	6.00 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys
Hyper-V - VM Monitor Mode Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Second Level Address Translation Extensions	Yes
Hyper-V - Virtualisation Enabled in Firmware	Yes
Hyper-V - Data Execution Protection	Yes


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you try Intel's driver update utility.
http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect?iid=dc_iduu


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Yup, it said it was all up to date.

edit: btw my device manager shows two devices that haven't been installed. attached pics.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Can you go back to the screens in your previous post and for each unknown device click on the Details tab. 
Under Property select Hardware IDs
Post back with the information on the first line under Value. 
(i.e. PCI\VEN_168&DEV_002B&)


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Voila.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

iastorv.sys
Intel Matrix Storage Manager driver (base) (now is the Rapid Storage Technology (RST) driver)
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25165/Intel-Rapid-Storage-Technology-Intel-RST-RAID-Driver

BIOS A12 is avaiable which provides enchanced support for Windows 8. This could provide a better stability for Win10, especially if you upgraded from Win7. (Current installed version is A07)
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us...tCode=xps-l502x&languageCode=EN&categoryId=BI

ACPI\VEN_SMO&DEV_8800
This belongs to ST Microelectronics Motion Sensor. Even though the driver is for Win7, it should work with Win10. (I currently use a few Win7 drivers with Win10 and have no problems)
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=YPHNC

And the Intel Bluetooth adapter. Again Win8 drivers but should work with Win10. 
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us...osCode=W864&fileId=3080914213&languageCode=EN


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey thanks Coolburn.

Apologies for the late reply but I couldn't find my laptop battery and the bios exe file wouldn't install w/o both the power plug and battery in.

I've installed the bottom three files now. 

The top one, the iastorv.sys, the exe file didn't install. I've attached the error log file below.

So I downloaded the zip files for x64 - contents attached in the 2nd pic below. 
I then pasted them in what I thought was the correct directory. Please can you check the 3rd pic to determine if I did it right?

Just fyi, my device manager still shows those 3 hardware components as unintalled :/

Thanks for your help. I haven't had the chance to see if the install have helped with the speed of my computer but I will update the thread in a few days 

EDIT: The installs didn't help my computer's speed :/


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

You can try the driver from Dell for the RST:
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us...tCode=xps-l502x&languageCode=EN&categoryId=SA

A few people have reported high cpu and memory usage because of the runtime broker in Win10. It's pretty simple to disable, just do the following:
Windows flag key + i → System → Notifications & Actions → Turn off "Show me tips about Windows" Restart the computer and check for cpu and memory usage.


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Installed the new driver.

And I've disabled the show me tips about windows option already.
Still slow, and still pointing to that iaStorV.sys driver :/

Want me to post my poolmon.exe screenshot?

Any other thoughts?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Open a command prompt and run the following:
driverquery /v
In the list you should have iastorv and iastorav. If so, copy the two lines from 
command prompt and post it in your next reply.

Next go into msconfig → Service tab → click on "hide all Microsoft services" and let me know if you 
see Intel Raid Controller. Actually list anything to do with Intel.

Not a biggie, but if you have powershell installed run the following and post back with the output. 
gps | sort -p cpu -desc


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

I tried that cmd prompt command but the list of drivers began with T?

There weren't any above it. I tried the same with cmd with admin access, no effect.

I attached the results as a txt file, but cos it begins from T, the two drivers you mentioned aren't there. Any advice?

Next, I've attached two pictures of the Intel Services, I couldn't make the dialog box any bigger so took 2 screenshots.

Apparently I do have powershell installed, so i've also attached the results from that program.

Thanks for your attempts to help 

EDIT: Had to increase the buffer height of cmd. 

Attached the driver details.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

You should uninstall fadetaskbar, has no support in Win10/8.1 from what I remember.

Check one more thing for me, open task manager &#8594; details tab &#8594; right click on Memory &#8594; Select Columns &#8594; check the following boxes: I/O write; I/O read bytes; I/O write bytes. See if anything is reading and or writing to the hard drive excessively.


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Fadetaskbar does work in Windows 10, so do I have to uninstall it?

I've attached a screenshot of the i/o screen. My computer crashed a few moments after saving this capture.


----------



## SecretAgentWoman (Aug 11, 2015)

This may not be your issue, but apparently my Windows Defender was super duper serious about defending and grabbed all system resources for what seemed like hours (100% disk utilization) right after the upgrade and then...boom, my system was free to go.

Of course, I was going bonkers until then.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Fade Taskbar is for transparent desktop right? 
Do you have that many Chrome tabs open?
Are you running a raid setup? 

In your screenshot on the second line you see svchost/PID 1156.
With that information click on the Services tab in task manager and sort the columns by PID and lets see whats all running for PID 1156. Note it's possible for that PID to change, so make sure to double check. 

Windows Defender should be disabled since Kaspersky is installed.

**Edit. Make sure you have the windows updates installed from today (8-11-2015).


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Fadetaskbar is for transparent taskbar. 

I don't remember how many tabs I had open at the time I took that screenshot but I do surf the web with multiple tabs often.

I don't know what RAID is but I did replace my optical drive with a 1TB harddrive on which I stored movies, games. 

I looked again on the task manager but there was no PID 1156.

Maybe this might be relevant, but I tried disabling the 3 unknown pieces of hardware on my device manager and my computer is somewhat better. I haven't used it long enough to say it's at the same pace back when I had Windows 7 installed, but definitely a little better. 

I haven't had the chance to install the update yet (that I know of, I've heard windows 10 does updates in the background) but I will check.

And yeah, Coolburns is right, Kaspersky disabled the windows defender already.

EDIT: Computer is still **** as ever.

I've attached the task manager's screenshot and any of the svchosts.exe services which are near the top of the list.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> I don't know what RAID is but I did replace my optical drive with a 1TB hard drive on which I stored movies, games.


iastorv should have been replaced with iastorav. My laptop setup is pretty similar, my main drive is an ssd and the original hard drive replaced the optical drive. I don't have iastrov in my drivers folder (only iastorav) which makes me wonder if the two are conflicting with each other. Also I have clean install of Win10.

Have you done a clean install of Win10 or just the upgrade?
Did you upgrade from Win7 or 8?


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

I upgraded from Windows 7.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Alright got my hands on a computer that upgraded from Win7 to 10 only. (For testing)
Before proceeding insure that you have backups for everything and the Win10 ISO on removable media. (Just in case)
Go to: C:\Windows\System32\drivers
Locate "iaStorV.sys" and rename the .sys to .old. (ie iaStroV.old)
Restart the computer and check for lag.


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

I did the renaming, without the backing up cos I'm cool like that. lol

It's looking much better. Although my laptop fan is still going **** crazy. There's definitely no lag though. 

I will tentatively say this is solved after a few more days of use. Thanks Coolburn!


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> Although my laptop fan is still going **** crazy. There's definitely no lag though.


A few thoughts:
Disable the p2p for windows update. 
Use Search instead of Cortana. 
Run Disk Cleanup + System File clean up. 
_Note that the system file clean up will delete the Windows.old file which allows you to revert back to your previous OS. However after 31 days from upgrade the Windows.old file is deleted not matter what and you are forced to do a clean install or back up image of the previous OS if you ever want to go back._


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

Bad news Coolburn.

It was a false positive :/

It's running slow again. 

I've tracked it down to iaStor.sys or iaStorV.sys. I tried renaming iaStorV.sys to iaStorV.old but when I try

findstr /s SpDN *.sys, it shows both iaStorV.sys and iaStor.sys as the drivers.

I tried renaming iaStor.sys to iaStor.old but that caused my OS to not load. I had to boot into my other hard drive and change its name back.

I've attached a few pictures.

EDIT: I quite fed up with windows 10 now. I have windows 7 installed on my other hard drive. Is there any way of 'upgrading' windows 10 to windows 7 without losing all my program files, settings, etc?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

That would be the file repository. 
Go to C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository
Locate the iastorv.inf folder and move the entire folder to another location (like the desktop or whatever)
Just make sure that the iastorv.inf folder in no longer located in the file repository location, if it is Windows will try repairing the driver under the "system32/drivers" location
Don't make any changes to the isStor.sys file/folders. 
See how that works.


----------



## r_n_b_crazi (Sep 26, 2012)

So I removed iastorv.inf folder and restarted my computer. I shouldn't remove the iastor.sys folder from the file repository then? 

Again, I'll report back after using my laptop for a while. 

Thanks again 

EDIT: So none of this is working. I've pretty much had enough with this windows 10 BS. I'm begin the process of backing up my computer but if you have any of other suggestions, I'm gonna clean install windows 7.


----------

